

Are You a Hacker? - thefox
http://www.textfiles.com/hacking/ruhacker.txt

======
ssebro
I have a problem with this: I'm extremely curious and I wind up going down
long paths to find the ultimate solution to problems, when I could have just
asked someone about it. I do it because I learn + remember better, and because
the "How" is important to me. My problem is that wanting to know the "How" is
often at odds with getting stuff done very quickly, and that being someone who
gets stuff done quickly often becomes your personal brand - something that you
are known for. So tradeoffs between the two aren't encouraged in the
workplace- it's often one or another.

Thoughts?

~~~
lloeki
_Sometimes_ it's worth asking because researching it yourself brings little
value compared to a honest exchange with a knowledgeable person. This exchange
is a two-way process and a worthwhile path to travel along in itself, to which
asking is only the entry point. Core to the hacker ethos and at the heart of
the Internet, Unix, open-source and free software is that exchanging ideas
increments both persons knowledge. The key lies in the way and the intent with
which you ask: don't ask to receive, but ask to build yourself.

(I can't seem to write something about the workplace without getting personal
and it wouldn't be wise currently)

------
ramdac
Are you asking because you are looking for answers? Either way, yes.

~~~
thefox
No, that's not my question. It's only the title of this text. ;)

------
hc
cool story, bro

